# Barred rock



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

I have two new barred rock chicks that i bought at a feed store. They were sold to me as pullets but one looks lighter with more white and the dot on its head is larger


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

EdisNiksic said:


> I have two new barred rock chicks that i bought at a feed store. They were sold to me as pullets but one looks lighter with more white and the dot on its head is larger


Forgot to ask the Q lol.
Does this mean it could be a male??


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Need a pic


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

This is what I believe to be a male and female barred rock 3 week olds. "He" is very very white composited to "her" plus he has wattles where as none of the other 4 have anything at all yet.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I managed to catch "him" today! Here's a couple of pics. This one is the lowest on the totem pole in the dog crate. I feel bad but at least there are no more pecking marks!









This one is so white that I'm sure it must be a boy, but I'm hoping not because its my favorite out if the BR!


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> This is what I believe to be a male and female barred rock 3 week olds. "He" is very very white composited to "her" plus he has wattles where as none of the other 4 have anything at all yet.


Female on left male on right.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Also typically males are lighter in color as you pointed out.


----------

